# Hoyt Centershot?



## photonman (Jan 22, 2010)

3/4 or 13/16 inch may be a good start point . The measurement from the Berger Button hole to the center of the arrow shaft .:teeth:


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

X2.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya know, I have never bothered to measure that.

Of the Hoyt's I've owned over the last 25 years, I have eyeballed the center of the riser, and lined that up with the string and the center of the shaft in the same plane. Then tuned from there.

The center of the riser is a better reference than any given distance as there are so many riser variations.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

TMan51 said:


> Ya know, I have never bothered to measure that.
> 
> Of the Hoyt's I've owned over the last 25 years, I have eyeballed the center of the riser, and lined that up with the string and the center of the shaft in the same plane. Then tuned from there.
> 
> ...


So times 2. Msg said I had to enter 3 more letters.


----------

